# fotos de departamentales, supermercados y home centers en sus ciudades



## skypercito (Jan 2, 2013)

= ) ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ wong ( donde comprar es un placer )


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

requoteo con fotos 


tacall said:


> *Region Arequipa​*
> 
> *InRetail​*
> 
> ...


----------



## ricardocg94 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hola! Veo que no han posteado los malls de Piura, aquí va mi aporte. 

*Este fue el primer Mall, Plaza del Sol. En su primera parte:*

















*Ampliación del Mall:*

















*Este es la calle que pasó a ser únicamente para uso peatonal, y también está la foto del KFC que abrieron aparte de la tienda.*


















*Ahora el Open Plaza.*


















































*Plaza de la Luna*










































Real Plaza, falta acabarlo, estas son las fotos a la fecha.

*Render*


















































































*Promart*









*Maestro Home Center*









*Existe un Render de este nuevo Mall que se construirá al frente de la UDEP, dará hacia la Av. Country y hacia la Av. Cáceres. Será el más exclusivo de todos los de la ciudad, contará también con oficinas. El terreno ya está cercado, por lo que asumo que pronto empezarán a construir.*


----------



## skypercito (Jan 2, 2013)

ya se viene un nuevo mall en arequipa creo que sera de parte de * estilos *


----------



## powerlab (Jan 4, 2013)

skypercito said:


> ya se viene un nuevo mall en arequipa creo que sera de parte de * estilos *


Si será el Mall La Marina Shopping Plaza ubicado en la misma avenida La Marina al lado del Rio Chili, ya tiene tiempo el trabajo de demolición y está bastante avanzado el proyecto. Otro Mall para la ciudad blanca


----------



## carlosfelipe (Jul 18, 2010)

*Region Piura​*

*InRetail*


Plaza Vea Real Plaza Piura
Plaza Vea Super Ovalo Grau Piura
Plaza Vea Talara
Plaza Vea Sullana
Promart Real Plaza Piura
Oechsle Real Plaza Piura


*Cencosud*


Metro Plaza de la Luna
Metro San Eduardo


*Falabella Peru*


Tottus Open Piura
Saga Falabella Open Piura
Saga Falabella Plaza del Sol Piura
Sodimac Open Piura


*Ripley Peru*


Ripley Plaza del Sol Piura
Ripley Real Plaza Piura


*Maestro Peru*


Maestro Piura
Maestro Sullana


*Makro Peru*


Makro Piura


*Proximamente*


Paris Plaza de la Luna Piura
Plaza Vea Real Plaza Sullana 
Promart Real Plaza Sullana

Supongo deben haber varias tiendas en proyecto por los numerosos proyectos comerciales de El Quinde Shopping en Piura pero por ahora no se sabe cuales serian las tiendas anclas.


----------



## uomo_111 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Exelente thread yo puedo poner material pero de los malls de Arequipa ya que no tengo fotos de las tiendas*


----------



## estomacal (Oct 30, 2011)

falta de la Region Ica

En Ica:

Saga
Estilos
Sodimac
Maestro
metro
Tottus
Plaza vea

En Chincha

Plaza Vea
Tottus
Sodimac
Metro
Maestro


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Que bonito el Real Plaza Piura


----------



## marcos_vc30 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Actualización*

Region La Libertad



InRetail



Plaza Vea Real Plaza
Plaza Vea Chacarero
Plaza Vea Super Centro
Plaza Vea Super Mansiche
*Plaza Vea Primavera*
Oechsle Real Plaza
Promart Real Plaza


Cencosud


Metro Ovalo Papal
Metro Las Quintanas
Metro Pizarro
Metro Penta Mall
Wong California
Wong Larco

Falabella Peru



Tottus Mall Aventura Plaza
Tottus Open Los Jardines
Saga Falabella Mall Aventura Plaza
Sodimac Mall Aventura Plaza
Sodimac Open Los Jardines


Ripley Peru



Ripley Mall Aventura Plaza


Maestro Peru



Maestro Las Americas


Makro Peru



Makro Trujillo


Estilos



Estilos Real Plaza


Proximamente



Vivanda/Wong El Golf (por confirmar)
Paris Real Plaza (por confirmar)
Tottus Pacasmayo


----------



## Jorland (Feb 17, 2012)

En la Cuidad de Chimbote seria:

*Plaza Vea (Plaza Grau)*









*Plaza Vea (Casco Urbano)*








Este es el local pero no tengo una actual, es solo para que se hagan una idea 

*Plaza Vea Nuevo Chimbote* (lo que es Real Plaza, sin terminar)









*Metro Nuevo Chimbote*









*Tottus (Mega Plaza)*








*Ripley (Mega Plaza)*








*Saga Falabella (Mega Plaza)*








*Sodimac (Mega Plaza)*








:
:
:
Tengo entendido que este año abrirán Oeshle y Marko en lo que sera el Real Plaza Nuevo Chimbote.
:


----------



## darkslafer (Mar 26, 2012)

ACTUALIZO:

*REGION LAMBAYEQUE*


InRetail

Plaza Vea Real Plaza Chiclayo
Promart Real Plaza Chiclayo 
Oechsle Real Plaza Chiclayo (en acabados, abre en noviembre)

Cencosud

Metro balta
Metro santa elena
Metro grau.
Metro santa victoria.
Metro luiz Gonzales.
Metro unión
Metro Lambayeque.

Falabella Peru

Tottus open plaza
Tottus leguia
Tottus Super Belaunde
Tottus Express Luis gonzales
Saga Falabella real plaza
Sodimac Open plaza

Ripley Peru

Ripley Plaza de armas chiclayo

Maestro Peru

Maestro Chiclayo

Makro Peru

Makro Chiclayo

Proximamente

Paris centro comercial cencosud
Metro centro comercial cencosud
Plaza Vea Real Plaza 2 
Promart Real Plaza 2
oechsle Real plaza 2


----------

